# Natural Law and WCF



## southern (Apr 16, 2010)

Do any of you know of good articles, books, etc. regarding what the prevailing thoughts were concerning "Natural Law" _among the framers of the WCF_. I am not attempting to start a debate between Presuppositional and Two Kingdom, and have already read some back and forth on theological issues concerning "Natural Law" (Kloosterman v. VanDrunnen). I am _only _interested in the _historical aspect _and what the actual framers of the WCF held to. Thanks.


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 16, 2010)

Bobby, you need to procure for yourself the Confessional Presbyterian Journal, volume 5, where most of the divines' discussions on the law are set forth. That being said, Van Drunen's book is also pretty essential reading.


----------



## southern (Apr 16, 2010)

greenbaggins said:


> Bobby, you need to procure for yourself the Confessional Presbyterian Journal, volume 5, where most of the divines' discussions on the law are set forth. That being said, Van Drunen's book is also pretty essential reading.


 
Thank you! Do you (or anyone) see any statements in the WCF that you would consider irreconcilable to the general view(s) advanced by Van Til (Dutch) and others? I have read some works on saying that Van Til and others are in contradiction to the WCF divines but I am mainly interested in some articles arguing that this is NOT true. I would appreciate any suggested reading _on this particular point_.


----------

